# Canadian reconnaissance troops to get turreted versions of new jeep



## Pugnacious (11 Aug 2004)

These look real nice, about time.;D

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=21810 

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Excolis (12 Aug 2004)

they look really nice. cant wait to get them at the local units to check them out.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Aug 2004)

OK, you two Doorknob's:



			
				hopefully airborne soon said:
			
		

> they look really nice. cant wait to get them at the local units to check them out.





			
				Pugnacious said:
			
		

> These look real nice, about time.;D
> 
> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=21810
> 
> ...



WTF?

Those would be regular air conditioned armoured G wagons in the pictures!!!!! 

Maybe you might wanna mention that so someone who doesn't know is thinking the racks on top are NOT the turret mentioned in the article.

Chances are, unless your local to a reg force formation, you ain't seeing a regular army issue G wagon, let alone an armoured turreted one.

Get a grip.


----------



## Pugnacious (12 Aug 2004)

I'll get a grip all right...of the steering wheel, and not letting go. ;D

Maybe a guy hanging out the sun roof with a C9 is considered a 'turret system' LOL!

All in all I say pimptastic! 

I hope the CF gets to keep them and bring them home.
IMHO Hard working Proffessionals deserve to look the part, and have good equipment.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## combat_medic (12 Aug 2004)

Anyone who is not planning on being deployed, is not a member of the Regular Force or a member of an Armoured Reconnaisance Squadron and is expecting to see one of these in the next decade can stop kidding themselves any time.

Oh, and heaven forbid the army purchase equipment that doesn't "look the part." We certainly can't have equipment that works and fulfills our needs unless it looks "pimptastic."

Grow up!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Aug 2004)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Chances are, unless your local to a reg force formation, you ain't seeing a regular army issue G wagon, let alone an armoured turreted one



The Command and Recce variant will not have a turret. It will have a rotating cupola ring on which will be mounted various weapon systems, AGL, C6/9 etc.

The RESERVE Armoured Recce regiments across the country are slated to receive this variant, with delivery, to some, SCHEDULED during spring/ summer 05


----------



## Armymedic (12 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> I'll get a grip all right...of the steering wheel, and not letting go. ;D
> 
> Maybe a guy hanging out the sun roof with a C9 is considered a 'turret system' LOL!
> 
> ...



PIMPTASTIC? WTF?
Its a Truck!!! Not your mommy's SUV you can borrow to cruise the town in an attempt to pick up tiny boobyed teenagers...

This is a tool, not a toy. 

If you would have read the freaking article posted below the picture in the link you posted, you would see that the Regular forces is getting a few hundred of them...for use here in Canada as well as whatever other hole we get sent to.

We "Hard working Proffessionals" don't need fancy kit that looks cool, cause its our actions that make us professional...not the toys.

When you grow up, you'll learn that.


----------



## 30 for 30 (12 Aug 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## Pugnacious (12 Aug 2004)

Army Medic why are you such a Mr. grumpy pants? ;D
Let us enjoy the few perks that filter down the pipe.
P.


----------



## Armymedic (12 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> Let us enjoy the few perks that filter down the pipe.



Perks? You consider a new vehicle type a perk?  Especially when it replaces the iltis, a veh that should have been replaced 10 yrs ago when they all still sorta worked. Perks to us professional soldiers are things like the extra time off with full pay we get to spend with our families before "they" send us away again....thats a perk.

Do you even understand the concept of why soldiers would NEED (not want, not wish, NEED) such a piece of kit such as an armoured style jeep with an external mounted MACHINE GUN for self protection?

Perk? Too bad good soldiers had to die to get that pimptastic perk.

Got any more feet to stick in?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> Army Medic why are you such a Mr. grumpy pants? ;D



Maybe if you stop posting such idiotic crap he would not be Mr Grump Pants!  :


----------



## Zoomie (12 Aug 2004)

Wow, pretty harsh responses.  Let's all go to our corners and take a break.

You have to love the media - I would love to see a G-Wagen with a TURRET, I doubt the suspension could support such an option.  Is it that hard to spell C_U_P_O_L_A , I guess the layman just wouldn't understand such jargon.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> Let us enjoy the few perks that filter down the pipe.
> P.



Us??? 

Did we miss a memo? 

Did you and the rest of the ninja wannabees actually put your money where your mouth is and sign on the dotted line and join up?

Go back and play on Milphotos with the rest of the posers and kiddies.


----------



## Sundborg (13 Aug 2004)

Anyways....

They have about 100 or so G-Wagons just sitting in Dartmouth (at the eastern passage) at those huge car lots just waiting to be taken.  I don't know what the government is doing just letting them rust there for a month, but they should get them delivered asap.  And I'm sure it's going to cost the govt. more money just for having them sit there for too long with overdue charges and whatnot.  They also have about 6 LAV III's (or Coyotes, I'm not sure)  there too still in the plastic wrap.


----------



## Armymedic (13 Aug 2004)

They are probably sitting in storage prior to being shipped to thier units, as the military is just training the Dvr Trainers here in Canada for them.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2004)

Sundborg I bet you can't get a picture of you standing on the hood of one of the G-Wagons.


----------



## Sundborg (13 Aug 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Sundborg I bet you can't get a picture of you standing on the hood of one of the G-Wagons.



hahaha   I'd love to try, but you know, I don't feel like jumping a fence and getting arrested right now.  

If I had a digital camera, I'd go take a pic to show you guys, but I don't. :-\


----------



## Franko (13 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> Let us enjoy the few perks that filter down the pipe.
> P.



Must be nice to think of a piece of kit as a "perk". 

Too bad some boys had to DIE before we got that "perk".

Bloody JTFNINJAWANNABIEWON'TGOONTOURBECAUSEMOMMIESAIDNO.........   :

Regards


----------



## Slim (13 Aug 2004)

Hey Pug

Maybe when you and the rest of your ninjasniperwannabe club actually get around to joining the CF instead of just talking about it and congratulating yourselves on how cool you all are you'll actually know how the G-Wagon stacks up.

In the mean time GROW UP!! People died because we didn't have this equipment.

We're not amused by you people anymore....

Slim


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Aug 2004)

*shakes head* And the ninja boys wonder why they are looked down upon and treated with scorn.


----------



## Pugnacious (13 Aug 2004)

Simple pleasures...are the last refuge of the complex.
-Oscar Wilde

;D


----------



## Slim (13 Aug 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> Simple pleasures...are the last refuge of the complex.
> -Oscar Wilde



Perhaps yourself and the other "club members" aught to consider joining a more appropriate forum. This one doesn't seem to be meeting the needs of your group's various members.

The Canadian Army forum was created with the intent to serve as a discussion forum for retired and currently serving members of the CF. Those interested learning more about the CF through open and friendly discussion are also welcome.

 Your club seems more about being able to jump on whatever bandwagon you see in front of you and being defiant to the senior members of the forum because they take pains to correct you all when your information or comments are either wrong or inappropriate. 

Your actions in forming this club seem to be an exercise in polarizing those around you by consistently disagreeing with or arguing with the board's senior members.

Because of your behavior on this forum Your club has now begun to experience a great deal of resistance to your posts.

Maybe its time to move along...


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2004)

Well said slim.

I'm all for joking around and running with a joke guys but I gotta admit when I see all the crap about Civilian ninja sniper this or that i take the thread and/or poster about as serious as a kid on a school bus giving me the finger. It's getting pretty dumb. Are people being hard on you? Well maybe a little, you don't seem to be getting the hint though.

I'm 100% sure your actions were harmless and thats cool but i think it's plain to see the little joke as run it's course. It's a joke gone bad. it's not your fault really but it's gone bad never the less.
You have just as much right to chat here as i do  but if your not really interested in the Canadian Army and only wanna throw in the odd comment from the sideline here or there with a joke and reference to ninjas,  why not emigrate to a board that's more responsive to those styles of posts?


----------



## Goober (14 Aug 2004)

Holy merciful crap people. Chill the hell out. The guy said pimptastic and called needed equipment perks, then a bunch of you tear him a new one. Give him a GD break. Whats with the hostility. This thread ceased to be of any use one page ago.


----------



## KevinB (14 Aug 2004)

Goober said:
			
		

> Holy merciful crap people. Chill the heck out. The guy said pimptastic and called needed equipment perks, then a bunch of you tear him a new one. Give him a GD break. Whats with the hostility. This thread ceased to be of any use one page ago.



Because some like snot nosed kid seems to think that kit and equipment that are mission essential elements are perks.
Sorry but that in an A**hat comment - we have a bunch of unarmoured Iltis and LSVWs over here in Afghanistan in he is all sh*ts and giggles about getting a armoured G Wagon to hop around at the local MO armoury.

Grow the F*ck up!

Odds are the extra "militia" G Wagons do a Bison act...


----------



## Infanteer (14 Aug 2004)

...may as well save us the grief and lock this one now.  Ninja boys, I hope you can see that you're rapidly approaching the line.


----------

